# Show off Your Paint



## Kawonu

I love Paint Horses, always have. The ones known as "Indian Paints" due to their thicker and stockier structure are indeed the loves of my life. I'm hoping my own little Paint Horse fills out to be a little stockier. This thread is for you to show off your Paint Horse, registered or not. Be sure it is in fact a Paint (mix or not) and not simply a pinto colored equine!


----------



## csimkunas6

Here is my Paint!! His registered name is Rodeo Time, aka Rodeo, he is a one year old Chestnut Overo....










































Not an extremely "flashy" little guy, but he sure is flashy enough for me


----------



## Kawonu

Ooh, he's pretty. Bet he looks great in the summer without all that winter hair.


----------



## csimkunas6

Thanks!! I know!! Hes shedding like crazy!! Cant wait til its all over! Im very curious to see how he looks with his summer coat as well!!


----------



## equus717

Here are mine. I have 4 Paints. Two solids and two colored.

Cutter



















Sky (Pocomoonskyeyes)










PT (Prancing Timid)










QT (Pocos Impressive QT)










Non registered Paint (Caddo)
Caddo with his dam Cinnamon.


----------



## Kawonu

All beautiful horses!  I'm excited to see what else people post.


----------



## equus717

Thanks. Cutter is my show mare. QT starts her show career next year and Sky.


----------



## Poseidon

My Paint..has no pattern. Which is ironic because when I was younger, I always told my mom I would have a Paint because I love their patterns. Well, I got myself a Paint that is solid coloured.. :? Admittedly, she is half QH. But she looks just like her mom with the spots filled in.


----------



## csimkunas6

^LOL, at least you got the breed correct, I always told everyone I was going to have a TB....speaking of, Rodeo is half Tb, so I guess I got it half right ;D


----------



## Kawonu

Oh gosh, she's pretty. Normally I don't really have too much of a liking for an absolutely solid Paint, but I have to say - Poseidon, you have just shown me the second solid Paint Horse I have ever truly appreciated the looks of. :0


----------



## Gidget

Behold,the greatest horse ever.

*GIDGET!*


----------



## Gidget




----------



## csimkunas6

Gidget is such a cutie!! I love her coloring, and her markings!


----------



## Gidget

Thank you. I think she is pretty awesome. She actually has a nasty attitude sometimes but I loooove her.


----------



## candandy49

Can't really tell from the photos, but is she an Overo or Tovero? Otherwise, she'd be a Tobiano.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

candandy49 said:


> Can't really tell from the photos, but is she an Overo or Tovero? Otherwise, she'd be a Tobiano.


Gidget is a frame overo.

Here is my bratty girl, Jynx, she's a black tovero (tobiano + splash) Paint:


----------



## Gidget

She is SO CUTE


----------



## Kerxy

Here are some pictures of my gorgeous Paint, Roxy. I'm not sure of her exact breeding, but I know she's part Arabian.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

Taffy! She's a paint x percheron. She'll be a year in June.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

Gidget..... Your horse is stunning.


----------



## littrella

Their not mine, but they belong to a friend, so I get to play with them often! Jessie is a yearling and Bandit is 1 week old


----------



## Kawonu

Very beautiful (and adorable) horses!!


----------



## smrobs

This is the one and only APHA horse that I have ever owned. He came to me as an unhandled 5 year old stud but ended up a pretty darn good ranch horse before I sold him about 8 months later.

This is Jet.


















And this filly wasn't mine but I trained her for a customer a couple of years ago.


----------



## Poseidon

That filly is the definition of what Twogeldings meant by sabino being all "oogly boogly!" Baha. Talk about a loud coloured horse.


----------



## Kerxy

Ooops, the pics didn't show up. Here they are:








ignore the text on the last one, this next one was last year, right after she turned two...the day after we got her


----------



## capades

My little Nico


----------



## haviris

Here are the 4 Paints in my life, Magic, who now belongs to my dad,

























Sockett, that I was recently stuck with and will hopefully have up for sale soon,
































Wizard who I was also stuck w/, but may hold onto him for awhile,
































And finally, my awsome girl Gpysy,


----------



## smrobs

Poseidon said:


> That filly is the definition of what Twogeldings meant by sabino being all "oogly boogly!" Baha. Talk about a loud coloured horse.


LOL, Po, that is so true. She truly was a gorgeous mare and I thoroughly enjoyed riding her. Her coloring showed up a lot better when she wasn't all sweaty. Every bit of her roaning was caused by her Sabino as well, no standard roaning in her genes at all.


----------



## Gidget

Thank you  I love her very much. She is roaning too


----------



## flytobecat

All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## PintoTess

Roxy is so pretty!

I would share mine but she is a pinto lol


----------



## Kawonu

Haviris, I love Gypsy's face.


----------



## equiniphile

How 'bout a Paint x Clydesdale?


----------



## SEAmom

Such pretty pattern on your horse ep, and look at that neck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks, SEA! He was a big ol' fatty, we had to sell him last year because of behavioral problems thanks to a previous owner.


----------



## Arksly

This is my Paint x Hanoverian, Jesse.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've owned two paints in my life. One was unregistered and I can't seem to get any of the pictures to load onto here. She was a 2 year old that was abused before I had her, her owners chased her with a car. I sold her when she was 5 and she was beautiful.

Second is my most recent, I rescued her and she has been getting even more gorgeous daily. She is registered, though most of her pedigree goes back to QH.

Sickum Doc Olena, "Lena" Sweetest mare I've met yet.


----------



## Sahara

Ima Cowboy's Angel:









Sahara:


----------



## equus717

Well I will be able to put up the newest Paint by my stud next week. The mares owner just called me a few minutes ago and his mare gave birth to a filly last night. 

She has a blaze on her face and white on the legs. Can't wait to see this little one. Been looking forward to this foal all year.


----------



## Kawonu

Ahh, paint crosses always look pretty.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our Paint mares...

Angel










Lady










and Cinnamon


----------



## Kymbadina

I don't know if he's qualified :/ He's not registered. I don't have papers or any info. The whole paint pinto thing confuses me. I always thought a pinto was an unregistered paint so I went to try and register him as pinto and I can't so I don't know what he is. His nick name is Chunk because he's a little beefy. I'm assuming there's QH based on his body and attitude but I couldn't tell you. 
My 10 year old gelding Gunnar  
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselvr

Here is my new boy, he is my dream horse for color / markings. He has been a handful and I hope that things work out for us I hate to part with my dream horse his name is Doc. He is Registered APHA double homozygous He has some babies coming this year with his previous owner. Now I wish he would realize he is no longer a stud:



















And here is good ol' Mister. Registered APHA Tobiano. 









Such a camera ham... He is a funny man


----------



## breezy17

Not mine, but she's my show partner, Reba!


----------



## MyBrandy

*My 2 year old APHA filly Nova*

This is my 2009 Model APHA cutting bred filly. Homozygous tobiano and homozygous black - she's my little "pistol"  Loves to work and play - has a great mindset - just this girl.


----------



## donovan

lovesmyhawse said:


> Taffy! She's a paint x percheron. She'll be a year in June.


 OMG my TB is called Taffy!!


----------



## Kawonu

> I don't know if he's qualified :/ He's not registered. I don't have papers or any info. The whole paint pinto thing confuses me. I always thought a pinto was an unregistered paint so I went to try and register him as pinto and I can't so I don't know what he is. His nick name is Chunk because he's a little beefy. I'm assuming there's QH based on his body and attitude but I couldn't tell you.
> My 10 year old gelding Gunnar


A pinto is pretty much any breed that throws out the color, but a Paint is the actual breed.


----------



## NdAppy

My APHA mare Callie (Dar Chicos Rebelmccue Paint)

Her "King" of the mountain attempt


----------



## sweetbelle

wow, all of these horses are gorgeous! This is my old horse, Dandy. Hopefully I'll end up with one of his brothers or sisters someday, (my grandma bred him) but for now all we can afford is my other horse. I can't figure out how to upload pics...so just follow the link!
Shagly Photography | 201 RHF Southern Dandy
And please excuse my awful riding...It was my second time EVER riding such a neat jumper. (he's been in training)


----------



## lily1013

Beautiful horses! I love paints. I just joined, and thought I'd share a pic of my Paint too: 










He's unregistered and I don't have much info on his history. I've always wanted a Medicine Hat, and I fell in love immediately when I saw him on CL. His original name was "Pecos Pete" but I renamed him "Blackfoot". He's a total sweetheart.


----------



## Hidalgo13

This is the X factor, the school horse I sometimes ride. I sadly don't have a better picture of him but felt like posting it anyways.  I have no clue what his bloodlines consist of, but I think he might have some thoroughbred in him and a bit of draft blood down the line... somewhere... like very far down, but he is big and rather chunky in person. :-|


----------



## eventingstar

this is my beautiful palomino/paint, KENO aka Valentino's Lucky Draw he is 10yrs old and is a quarter horse/andalusian


















and this is my new project Indy: he is a quarter horse/thoroughbred, pinto


----------



## Hidalgo13

Keno is absolutely beautiful!:shock:


----------



## atreyu917

Possibly my most favorite thread I've found. I have a weakness for paints. I want one so bad it hurts haha


----------



## countercanter

Here is my old man. I have had him since I was 13. He isn't registered, he came from some summer camp in Wisconsin. I turned him into a hunter and we were very successful on the local HJ circuit when I was younger. He now lives the easy life being fat and happy haha. This is Keechee (Caution Wet Paint). Some of the pictures are of him back in the day.


----------



## To ride the sky

Yay! Great thread! I love Paints they are best!!! This is my APHA mare Flirt! She has amazing bloodlines and personality I absolutely love her!
I rescued her last year when she was almost put down. She is such a blessing I'm so glad I found her when I did!


----------



## To ride the sky

Here are her bloodlines 
Native Dancer, Round Table, Nasrullah, Manowar, Sonny Dee Bar, Bear Cat, Top Deck, Royal Charger, Princequillo, Chaucer,Music Mount, Poco Leo Bar, Skipper W, King, Joe Reed, Old Tom Cat, Three Bars, Joe Hancock, Wimpy, and Leo. She is related to Secretariat, Seabiscuit, and War Admiral!


----------



## atreyu917

So why was she almost put down??


----------



## Horsel02

Ok I must join in.

Here is my APHA/Pinto "Chili Man" Chili.
He is Double registered in both assciations.

This was at my last horse show with him, May 29, 2010. We got 5 firsts, 4 second, Grand champion for the division, Grand Champion over All Western, And High Point for the Over all Show.




































This is not my favorite english picture, but he has also done H/J.


----------



## mammakatja

Wow Horsel02. That is one stunning steed you have there. He's absolutely breath taking. That second picture is amazing. His eyes just mesmerize you. Kind of hard to follow him. LOL! BUT....

Here's my boy. He's not registered but he's obviously all paint.  I'm very proud of him. He's super long legged. He stands at 16.1 so I'm thinking he's got some thoroughbred in there somewhere. When I bought him, he had been "cowboyed" around quite a bit and all he knew was walk and haul butt as soon as you just barely brushed his side so he's come a long way. Someone gave me an English saddle and from the beginning I thought this suited him much better. We're actually playing with dressage moves now. The other horse I'm posting is ironically my registered paint. She's a solid. Her daddy was an appendix and her mama was a registered sorrel paint. She could throw some pretty paint babies.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

To Ride The Sky, Flirt's blaze is a miniature of my Aires' blaze!

Here's my Buenos Aires. He's a 2yo spotted draft/Percheron cross stud colt (getting gelded VERY soon). He's a big pocket pony. He's not broke yet, but as soon as he's gelded (starting to act a bit studdy) and his feet are done, he's going into training. He's going to be a trail horse until he's done growing, then we'll hopefully start doing some jumping (would love to do the cross country stuff I keep seeing on here!).

















Not a great side shot of him...I've since brushed out his mane, but haven't gotten a chance to even it up. He hadn't been touched with a brush or comb in the 18 months he's been at the stable when this pic was taken.








And a really bad cell phone pic of his baby picture.


----------



## atreyu917

Wow, Chili is droolworthy for sure.

and mammakatja, I love your paint! He's adorable! Such a kind face


----------



## mammakatja

Thank you atreyu917.  He is exactly that. He NEVER runs from me even in a 20 acre field. He's always ready to play and eager to please. He wasn't exactly a planned purchase either and I sure didn't set out to buy a paint, but man I'm glad things worked out the way they did because he is my pride and joy.


----------



## atreyu917

Animals in general seem to pick you, don't they?! hahah. If I ever can afford to have a horse...I'd love to have a friend first, and a pet second which sounds like the case with you and your paint  sooooo sweet


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I love paints!

This is Cooper, registered name Le Coupe De Gold. He is such an awesome horse. He is fun but so mild mannered. He is my first horse and I will never part with him.


----------



## Quixotic

This is my new 2004 gelding, Smoke! He's APHA registered as "Designer's Silly Smoke", but I'll be showing him as "Designer Smoke". The only white he has on him is his star, snip, hind sock, & a few tiny specks on his hind leg. He has such a great personality, & he's sooo fun to ride. He's got energy to spare, & he's a great jumper.
Pedigree: Designers Silly Smoke Paint

Pics from this past weekend:


----------



## EventingDeva

She's not mine, but here's some of Gypsy! She's a 7 year old perch/paint cross. I think she's a tovero? Isn't that when they have a blue eye on the non white part of their face? I know nothing about paint markings so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EventingDeva

Found some more!


----------



## NdAppy

Eventing - She's an overo.


----------



## EventingDeva

NdAppy said:


> Eventing - She's an overo.


Thanks, I used to think she was an overo but then I looked at her ad from back when my trainer bought her and it said she was a tovero, so I just thought it was because of the eye or something.


----------



## midnighthighway

Derby (i miss you) 









Velvet : registered apha mare : blazing velvet


----------



## goneriding

Our 8 year old mare.


----------



## atreyu917

Omg the last couple horses posted are absolutely beautiful tooooo! I LOVE Velvet. She's perfect!


----------



## SMCLeenie

I love paints, I learned to ride ride on a wonderful paint mare named Keno unfortunately, I don't have any pics.


----------



## lilkitty90

here is our Paint, Reg named is Buzz's Little Princess
but we just call her Adelaide.

she decided to wake us up at 5 am while we were out camping..


----------



## JustAwesome

Here is my boy,

yearling paint colt


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

Here is my boy his registered name is Belle's Ring of Terror but I call him Rogue. I have had him about a month now


----------



## atreyu917

ahhhh i love both of those guys!


----------



## Steve Marshal

American Paint House ;

This horse combines the characteristics of a Western Stock horse with a Pinto pattern of both white and dark colors. It has thoroughbred bloodlines and have two colors. They differ from Pinto’s only by bloodlines.
This horse breed is favorite among the Americans and some even believed them to have magical powers.The paint horse is a very hard working,friendly and very intelligent breed.


----------



## myQHpaul

This is my paint Raven. She's a solid. Her mom was a black tobiano and her dad was a black overo so if I was to breed her to another tobiano/overo, she would probably have the most beautiful baby.


----------



## atreyu917

^ I call dibs on said baby XD


----------



## Ladybug2001

I previously posted pictures of my rescue APHA mare, Sickum Doc O'lena AKA Lena. She was still underweight then so lets post some newer pictures?

















I hope to be able to start riding her here soon, as soon as the vet gives the okay.

Though here is a picture of my paint mare that I sold back a year ago, she wasn't registered though. Name- Trixie


----------



## Thyme

My baby Rem (he is 7 years old)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Here is the only crop-out we've had over the years. She was sure a looker! If any APHA people felt compelled to look her up for me, I'd love it! I don't know if she is even still living. Her registered name was "Poco Tippy Pie"


----------



## lilkitty90

now THAT ^ is one good looking girl! i do hope someone can track her down for you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks lilkitty! She was born well before the AQHA changed their white rule so my gpa being a QH guy all the way sold her  She'd be pushing 20, I'm not sure of the exact year she was foaled. Her sire was Doc Woods & her dam was Liberation Lady.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

After posting this I talked to my mom. I had 2 words flipped in her name. "Poco Pie Tippy" if anyone should look. I'd gladly trade AQHA research if someone wanted to trade. I have credits to burn & all volumes of the stud books for pedigree research.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

ok here is my baby stormy. He really belongs to my cousin for now. but when I get the money he is mine! 

p.s. Please excuse his burtness. he refuses to stand in the shade >.< These are from last summer. i havent had the time to go back to SC in a while.


----------



## Jess Angela

This is my pumpkin Shelby. You can't see from her picture with me but her front left is pure white. Also in the picture of her in the pasture she is clipped, she is usually a bit darker. I wouldnt be without her for a million bucks! I love my pumpkin!


----------



## Quixotic

myhorsesonador said:


> p.s. Please excuse his burtness. he refuses to stand in the shade >.<


Haha that's just like my boy. He was a lovely dark black when I brought him home, and now he's extremely brown, even though he has shade to stand in all day!


----------



## kitten_Val

This is my registered paint (3-colored tovero). Racing bloodlines on both sides.


----------



## Horsel02

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks lilkitty! She was born well before the AQHA changed their white rule so my gpa being a QH guy all the way sold her  She'd be pushing 20, I'm not sure of the exact year she was foaled. Her sire was Doc Woods & her dam was Liberation Lady.


 
She was foaled 1985, she was never bred, and was not shown. The one thing I could not find out was whether she was still alive. I think the rule is if the horse is 25 or older APHA automatically marks them as deceased unless the owner states otherwise. I hope this helps. If you need me to look up anything more let me know.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Horsel02 said:


> She was foaled 1985, she was never bred, and was not shown. The one thing I could not find out was whether she was still alive. I think the rule is if the horse is 25 or older APHA automatically marks them as deceased unless the owner states otherwise. I hope this helps. If you need me to look up anything more let me know.


 
Thanks so much! Bummer she wasn't ever bred, I was secretly hoping there was offspring out there to purchase. Is there a way to find out who her last owner was? I know when gpa sold her she went to Iowa, but I've tried contacting those folks with no luck.


----------



## Horsel02

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks so much! Bummer she wasn't ever bred, I was secretly hoping there was offspring out there to purchase. Is there a way to find out who her last owner was? I know when gpa sold her she went to Iowa, but I've tried contacting those folks with no luck.


I tried looking but since she was never bred there is much history on her. Sorry about that. I feel the same way. I am always trying to find my gelding's full sister. I enjoy searching for information.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks so much for looking! If you need AQHA research anytime, let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsel02

Can you look up information by owner name?


----------



## SeeingSpots

Impressions Of The Heart, registered Bay Overo. Out of DustyHeartLeo and by Impressive Proposal. I am planning on taking better pictures one of these days she just turn 4.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Horsel02 said:


> Can you look up information by owner name?


I'm not certain, but I don't think they do a general owner's search. I know you can do a search on a particular horse and find out current & past owners though.


----------



## Horsel02

I am interested in finding out more information about a 28 yr. old geldingQH. I exercise. I think he registered name is Peppy Blend. That is all I know about him. But he is such a good horse a typical QH.


----------



## Jessabel

Here's my awesome piebald tobiano. She's four years old, but not broke to ride. Although I think she'd be good at halter and showmanship. :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^Haha there is a winner for sure!!


----------



## JustAwesome

Montana yesterday


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh what a beautiful boy?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

This is my boy Jax, feeling a little frisky.


----------



## atreyu917

Montana and Jax are both so handsome


----------



## herdbound

*My Magpie The Most Beautiful Paint In The World IMHO*






This is the best most beautiful paint in the world...well at least I think so


----------



## sixlets

Does it count if she's 4.5% paint? Haha, just kidding, I won't hijack the thread. I love seeing everyone's paints though!!! What beautiful horses!


----------



## Kawonu

Gorgeous horses on every page! I'm also glad someone found out about their old horse. That's awesome.  My possible girl to be is a solid.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Horsel02 said:


> I am interested in finding out more information about a 28 yr. old geldingQH. I exercise. I think he registered name is Peppy Blend. That is all I know about him. But he is such a good horse a typical QH.


 
Looked up his past owners for you, I will pm you with the info


----------



## PaintedHeart

Romeo, my 14 year old APHA/Pinto gelding. Registered name: This Model Is Marked. I've been meaning to get better pictures for forever now, but my camera always seems to evade my memory when I go out to the barn :?


----------



## Kawonu

Beautiful, beautiful horse, PaintedHeart.


----------



## PaintedHeart

Thank you, I think so too :wink:


----------



## JustAwesome

Very pretty 

My boy at the indoor Sunday morning


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Here is my paint. He was probably just bred for his color over conformation, but oh well. I love him though. =) He has done gymkhana, barrel races, jumpers, and anything else I feel like doing.


----------



## Lolamae

Oh, I *do* love Paints, I have several.

This is Robin and her 2011 colt Thor (solid ) Outlaws Robin Gold Paint










and her 2010 colt, Apollo (palomino) with some of the other yearling colts.
Robins Dash of Gold Paint


----------



## PaintedFury

These are my paints. The first one is Dakota, a 6 y/o APHA mare, the second is Ten Bears, a 2 y/o pinto gelding, and the final horse is Lady, an 11 y/o APHA mare.


----------



## MangoRoX87

These are pictures of my amazing APHA gelding, HHHH Rebel Mito Otoe. He is an amazing horse, but due to an fractured shoulder that didn't heal correctly, he is in retirement at 7


----------



## whitewater

My 3 y/o apha solid mare


----------



## RowdyLover

My clydie cross paint, Riley. My baby love him to death.


----------



## bjgiff13

Our paint stud throws a lot of color and size in his colts (hope he qualifies as a paint vs pinto colored)


----------



## whitewater

bjgiff13 said:


> Our paint stud throws a lot of color and size in his colts (hope he qualifies as a paint vs pinto colored)


Beautiful horses!!


----------



## waresbear

Scotty's glam shots


----------



## Roberto

I have a new horse and she's got color! "Skips Pretty Lace", is a chestnut, with flaxen mane and tail, and tomorrow with pics you can tell me if she is an overo. Lacey is 23yrs. young and her previous owner was becoming horse poor, so they were looking for a new home for her. 

I currently have an Appendix Qtr mare (Dandy's Lil Jewel a.k.a Dandy) that I use for showing in the western disciplines and a 3 yr. old Morgan/TB cross (One Sensational Figure a.k.a Pistol) that is in training, that I plan on using for jumping and dressage. I feel that even my show horses need to be able to be trail horses, and they are both doing well at it, but I certainly am not ready to be taking them into the back country of the Sierra's. Too many long drops to the bottoms of canyons and lakes for me. I need a horse that will stay on the trail. 

I had a 9yr. old Arab. gelding (Admiral) that I was using for my English showing as well as using him as a trail/back country horse. But I knew that once Pistol was trained, I would need to focus my attention on him and Dandy, and there was no way with Admiral's age and training that he would have been happy just standing around in a corral to be used as a back country horse once a month or so. So the opportunity presented it's self and he was sold in June. 

So, now I have Lacey and I won't feel guilty if I'm not riding her regularly. I know with her age, just like people, it's important to keep her active, but at the same time I know she won't be too disappointed if she is just hanging out in her 24 x 48 corral, with numerous shade trees - shading her corral, a 32 x 12 foot shelter, shavings and good quality grass alfalfa hay to munch on, fresh clean water and carrots and scratches on the withers in the evenings and her corral cleaned twice a day. She'll be like, "don't let the stall door hit ya in the @$$ on your way out."

Her weight is a little less than I would like (working on it) and I dosed with two wormers (vet recommended), had her teeth floated (needed it badly), she gets shoes put on her fronts on Monday, and I am giving her a multi vitamin, joint supplement rice bran, a little Canola oil, and hay daily. I've had her two weeks and she is already looking better. I have to brush her daily, because she's got a lot of dead skin coming up, the vet said it was from a lack of being groomed. And her tail is short, from swatting flies and being in barbed wire, catching it all of the time. So, I have it braided into a tail bag - extra long to help with keeping the flies off. 

So, pictures tomorrow.


----------



## waresbear

Roberto said:


> I have a new horse and she's got color! "Skips Pretty Lace", is a chestnut, with flaxen mane and tail, and tomorrow with pics you can tell me if she is an overo. Lacey is 23yrs. young and her previous owner was becoming horse poor, so they were looking for a new home for her.
> 
> I currently have an Appendix Qtr mare (Dandy's Lil Jewel a.k.a Dandy) that I use for showing in the western disciplines and a 3 yr. old Morgan/TB cross (One Sensational Figure a.k.a Pistol) that is in training, that I plan on using for jumping and dressage. I feel that even my show horses need to be able to be trail horses, and they are both doing well at it, but I certainly am not ready to be taking them into the back country of the Sierra's. Too many long drops to the bottoms of canyons and lakes for me. I need a horse that will stay on the trail.
> 
> I had a 9yr. old Arab. gelding (Admiral) that I was using for my English showing as well as using him as a trail/back country horse. But I knew that once Pistol was trained, I would need to focus my attention on him and Dandy, and there was no way with Admiral's age and training that he would have been happy just standing around in a corral to be used as a back country horse once a month or so. So the opportunity presented it's self and he was sold in June.
> 
> So, now I have Lacey and I won't feel guilty if I'm not riding her regularly. I know with her age, just like people, it's important to keep her active, but at the same time I know she won't be too disappointed if she is just hanging out in her 24 x 48 corral, with numerous shade trees - shading her corral, a 32 x 12 foot shelter, shavings and good quality grass alfalfa hay to munch on, fresh clean water and carrots and scratches on the withers in the evenings and her corral cleaned twice a day. She'll be like, "don't let the stall door hit ya in the @$$ on your way out."
> 
> Her weight is a little less than I would like (working on it) and I dosed with two wormers (vet recommended), had her teeth floated (needed it badly), she gets shoes put on her fronts on Monday, and I am giving her a multi vitamin, joint supplement rice bran, a little Canola oil, and hay daily. I've had her two weeks and she is already looking better. I have to brush her daily, because she's got a lot of dead skin coming up, the vet said it was from a lack of being groomed. And her tail is short, from swatting flies and being in barbed wire, catching it all of the time. So, I have it braided into a tail bag - extra long to help with keeping the flies off.
> 
> So, pictures tomorrow.


Sounds like the horse majorly lucked out when she got you as an owner. Looking forward to your pics. What is with peops & barbwire? Barbwire = cattle, tough hides. Horses = high tensile (if you must use wire & it's cheaper) soft hides, cut easy.


----------



## Poco1220

My stallion:


----------



## waresbear

^^^^^Love his mascara eye!


----------



## Oxer

this is my new guy. got him from a lady that was using him as a "flag horse" which is something i know nothing about. i tried him over a couple fences and he LOOOOVES to jump, he's got talent for days! 
He's actually Paint and Rheinland Pfalz-saar cross. 

I have a question though... 
His left eye is half blue and half brown. Is this pretty normal? Has anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## MyLittleHunter

This is Dallas, he's my SPB. He has APHA papers and everything, just no spots. lol There are more pictures of him in my barn.

Here he is at the Regional 4H show after winning our big Discipline Rail class. The photo is kind of bad but I won't have more until my uncle comes over with the pictures he took on the good camera. lol


----------



## Quixotic

Dallas is lovely, he looks a lot like my boy!

Oxer - yep, that's normal. Blue eyes are caused by both the Frame & Splash genes, & sometimes it expresses itself in interesting ways, like causing an eye to be half & half.


----------



## Oxer

Thanks, Q!!
i've never seen anything like it until i got him. But he vetted totally fine, so i bought him with the mutant eye!


----------



## Thyme

Here is me and Rem in a lesson, our second lesson since his english training has started this summer. Tryin to learn leg yeilds and such

Poco I love your paint and the leather color of your take is stunning on him 
bjgiff13 that is the prettiest herd of horses I have seen!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Here is my gelding, HHHH Rebel Mito Otoe, AKA Rebel He is my baby boy and is so sweet He was going to be my barrel horse and I wanted to go to the APHA World with him, but saddly he started gimping really bad, took him to the vet, and turns out he can't be riden anymore.  I can still do light riding on him, but not often and not for long periods of time.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Oh, that awkward moment when you realise you already posted on here


----------



## Roberto

Okay, as promised here are some pics of Lacy. Why when I scanned the photos it made her look like shes got "red" patches on her I don't know, but she does not have red patches.


----------



## pinkswagger26

Taffy is too cute! My little girl loves the pictures.


----------



## ThaiDye

This is my paint...in fact, her name is Paint, but I'm changing it to Diva. She is the most vocal horse here & she demands all the attention, hence the name change.
She just had a bay colt last April.


----------



## ipal01

*Kerxy‘s pics quite convincing 
*


----------



## Mehtala09

Butters Reg. Pending(Leopold Butters Stotch)


----------



## Mehtala09

Boo Reg.(My Hyabusa)


----------



## Mehtala09

Jinglebell (Jinglebell Jet) Reg Framed Tri- Color Tovero


----------



## Livy

Here's my Medicine Hat Paint boy, Chip aka Tomboy Thom♥
























Just warming up in the show ring


----------



## Horsel02

Livy said:


> Here's my Medicine Hat Paint boy, Chip aka Tomboy Thom♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just warming up in the show ring


He is beautiful!!


----------



## jessicapworkman

Here's my paint mare Ayla! She's almost solid except for a sneaky little white patch right under her belly (and her face and legs obviously). She also has one blue and one brown eye.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

this is my mare Jubee she isn't registered however

































My friends moms gelding Mr Beau Jingo(for sale)








Other friends horses(where jubee is boarded)
Hottie .. she is registered however i can't remember it hah 








Willy..not sure if he is registered or not but he has minimal white








Teddy-also registered but can't remember his name ..he is pushing 17hds and we are starting him this summer . 








moony-he might be registered again i don't know he is close to 18 and looking for a retirement home


----------



## TheMadHatter

This s my boy Cisco, reg. name The One For All. He's a 6yr old red dun overo gelding and my babyboy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's mine! 

Sapphire! 8 year old mare and my baby.









Lakota, Sapphire's 3 year old filly. I helped deliver and witness her birth.









Bonnie 11 year old cremello. She's the most laid back, gentle horse i've been around. Anyone can ride this sweetie. 









Cheyenne, Bonnie's 3 year old filly. She's just like Bonnie very sweet, calm and gentle.









Tequila, Bonnie's 2011 filly. She's sweet but has some spunk.









Apache, 3 year old colt and the daddy of Tequila. He's a big love bug and is very sweet.


----------



## Day Mares

*She's my friends paint...*

I snapped this pic of Silly Chilly (Ice Cold Chilli Pepper) at my friends farm the other day.


----------



## danastark

We've got one registered paint, Tahoe "Paleface Nugget" and one paint/perch cross.

Tahoe is my 15 yr. old daughter's horse and they do trail and Pony Club/eventing. he loves to jump. He's basically a solid because he has just a white spot on one side of his stomach, some roaning and a bald face.




























My Cody is a PMU gelding, got him at 11 mos., wild as a March hare! His father is a splashy black/white percheron-paint cross but Cody didn't get any color. He's built like a huge QH, 18 hds!!


----------



## wildmustango

Georgeos horses, folks! each of them would be such a great model for my art! I don`t have a paint horse, but I sure love their colors. ;-)>


----------



## Livy

Horsel02 said:


> He is beautiful!!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hayley411

I have an 11 year old overo paint mare, one blue eye and one half blue/half brown eye. Registered name Angel of Harmony. Call name Angel. She is a sweetheart. A very in your pocket puppy dog of a horse. She will follow you around all day. I love her.

She was ridden in a kimberwick bit before I got her. She came to me with head tossing issues and was unresponsive to the bit. Would completely shut down and not move an inch. I have since switched her over to a sidepull and she is super responsive and just the best little horse.
Here are some pics of her:








Ana is four and just learning how to ride by herself. 



































Can anyone tell me what color she is?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

The only picture I have of Maxx my trainers paint stallion.


----------



## sweetpealover

my moms paint has only one brown spot on his eye and forehead with 2 blue eyes


----------



## csimkunas6

Havent posted any pics of Rodeo since winter time...so here are some of him in the summer!!

He is 16months old here. Registered APHA "Rodeo Time". 1/2 Paint 1/2 TB
If you want to see the before pics, go back to page one....


----------



## PaintedHeart

Keep it up, you guys! You all have some gorgeous horses!


----------



## mammakatja

I like how Rodeo has a black dot inside his left nostril. Very cute.


----------



## goodhrs




----------



## csimkunas6

mammakatja said:


> I like how Rodeo has a black dot inside his left nostril. Very cute.


LOL thank you! I think it adds to his character :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

My boy has a mark that gives him character too. He has a perfect check mark on his back. It barely pokes out from behind the saddle when I'm riding him. We say he was checked and approved from the moment we saw him. This is what makes paints so much fun!
















I need to get a more updated picture of me riding him. He's come a long way since this picture. He's graduated from the German martingale.


----------



## goodhrs

It looks like the Niki shoe swish mark. How cool.


----------



## csimkunas6

I agree^^that is very very neat!!!


----------



## mbender

My Misty girl.


----------



## atreyu917

I love her mane and markings


----------



## mbender

Thank you. She is very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CeasarsMom

this is my yearling filly Miss Molly,


----------



## CeasarsMom

one more of molly


----------



## csimkunas6

^^Molly's adorable!!! But with having my guy that has one stocking, and a sock....I would hate to try to keep her pretty little legs clean and white! LOL


----------



## mammakatja

So I'm not the only one that has issues with keeping the stockings clean!!! My guy has 4 white marked legs too and the longest ones are in the back. He's a gelding and I'm telling ya, I think he enjoys peeing into the wind and therefore sprays his pretty white legs every time he does. They are always stained whether its muddy or not. Very frustrating. LOL!


----------



## csimkunas6

mammakatja said:


> So I'm not the only one that has issues with keeping the stockings clean!!! My guy has 4 white marked legs too and the longest ones are in the back. He's a gelding and I'm telling ya, I think he enjoys peeing into the wind and therefore sprays his pretty white legs every time he does. They are always stained whether its muddy or not. Very frustrating. LOL!


LOL....my guy is 16months old right now....he has one stocking in the front, and then a sock, and a strip that goes up the middle of the side of his leg(if that makes sense) LOL....right now, Im not having a HUGE issue keeping his legs clean...but this past spring....wow, forget it, it was like it wasnt even possible lol

Heres a pic of his one side, so you know what Im talking about


----------



## CeasarsMom

Molly is Impossible to keep clean!!!! she likes to find the blackest wettest muddy spot to roll in :-x but I love her anyway lol


----------



## csimkunas6

CeasarsMom said:


> Molly is Impossible to keep clean!!!! she likes to find the blackest wettest muddy spot to roll in :-x but I love her anyway lol


Hahha, thats too funny. Rodeo does the same thing, although he has considerably less white than your Molly does....maybe its a Paint thing? LOL


----------



## mammakatja

Nope. It's a horse thing. I have a dark chestnut Tennessee Walker, 30 years old, and if I tie him up after a shower, he paws at the ground because he's itching that bad to get the clean off and roll in the dust. I have to let him dry first so it'll at least be easier to brush off later because he WILL roll after a bath and sometimes he doesn't even wait for me to get the halter off. And if it rains, all 4 of mine are caked from nose to tail in a matter of seconds. We have nasty sticky clay and its a royal pain to clean off especially when it clumps and dries in their mane. My paint looks like a solid black after a good rain. 

Of course I live in Texas and rain has DEFINITELY NOT been an issue lately. Hence the mention of "dust" earlier.


----------



## csimkunas6

mammakatja said:


> Nope. It's a horse thing. I have a dark chestnut Tennessee Walker, 30 years old, and if I tie him up after a shower, he paws at the ground because he's itching that bad to get the clean off and roll in the dust. I have to let him dry first so it'll at least be easier to brush off later because he WILL roll after a bath and sometimes he doesn't even wait for me to get the halter off. And if it rains, all 4 of mine are caked from nose to tail in a matter of seconds. We have nasty sticky clay and its a royal pain to clean off especially when it clumps and dries in their mane. My paint looks like a solid black after a good rain.
> 
> Of course I live in Texas and rain has DEFINITELY NOT been an issue lately. Hence the mention of "dust" earlier.


LOL....your def right!!! I do have to say though, Ive had Rodeo for 6months now, and I have not seen him lay down, or roll once....the BO said he likes to lay on his side, and they think he's dead, and they all go and check on him and make sure hes ok LOL....he doesnt even roll after a bath though, lol....

A solid black though huh? Thats too funny!!


----------



## ColorsOfClass

My girl, Dollie. She's a 6 year old Registered APHA. Bred for Halter. We won Grand Champion at the North Idaho Open Fair Show. [:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

This is my max sabino paint Pepper.

Sporting his natural eyeliner and zebra gear.


















At a barrel race


----------



## WesternRider1

HEres my baby 
His name is Cisco but his registered name is Rocky Mountain Rebble. Hes An American Paint horse. but hes got some thouroughbred and QH 








































Then we Call my sisters horse a paint because of the high stockings and the little spots. His name is Ray Montonte (King Stud) Hes a 11 yr old gelding Mustang


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Gorgeous paints everyone!!


----------



## diggerchick




----------



## diggerchick

im kind of new here, how do i post pictures on here of my paint?


----------



## Tejas

Here's my new guy Oliver aka Ollie.
I have had him for a little over 20 days. We are still learning each other but so far he is a joy to ride!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

This is Max, I will take better pictures soon.


----------



## equus717

This is QT when she was 18 months. She is now 21 months old.


----------



## Librahorsegal

This is my paint horse. His name is Blazing White. His name used to be ****** ..but when i bought him in 2008 i changed his name to Kalypso. He is 9 years old now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Dutch Warmblood/Paint Cross


----------



## Oxer

Sky, have you jumped your horse before?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nope, I can't tell you how many times people ask me though 

Why?


----------



## Oxer

it's something about those crosses... my guy is a paint/WB cross as well and his talent for jumping is like nothing i've ever seen. I'd love to know if your warmblood of color has the same talent.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well he's a very talented dressage prospect and he carries himself well.. he's got the leg for it  I just need to get better at 2-point haha


----------



## inlandfarms

I have two APHA mares. This is Scenics Jettalyn.



















This is my dunalino mare MissTwo Golden Grace. Second pic is with her 2010 grulla colt.


----------



## Horsel02

They are beautiful!!


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG

This is Henry my new addition to the family. He is overo paint.


----------



## BarrelRacer23

Here's my fake Paint lol, she has Paint papers but really should be registered QH. Her dad was an old crop out QH, born with to much white so he got Paint papers and so does my mare.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Julirs

I want to show off my Paint! Dakota-12 years old!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

*Rosebud*

Peter Stone made a model out of my little paint....










I will find some of us riding and post later...
Here you go...in a parade...


----------



## Baylen Jaxs

He isn't mine, but i ride him all the time.
He's a 15 year old gray and white paint gelding!


----------



## ShinaKonga

This is Milo, my seven year old gelding. Should've named him Mickey- he's got a Mickey Mouse on his left shoulder. Like someone said before, that's the fun of having paints :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

These are some pictures of Paint Horses 
I do not own then :-(


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

My trainer's paint stallion.


----------



## myQHpaul

This is Raven my 8 year old solid paint. She is so wooly for the winter but since I brush her all the time, she has the softest coat. I love just standing by her and grooming her. 









I am going to be taking dressage lessons her on in the spring so we'll be building up the muscles. I can't wait to see the transformation.


----------



## kitten_Val

Came across one of my older pic so decided to share.


----------



## cmarie

My Romeo, Lexie, Indian, and Blue


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

My girl June. She is an almost 5yo Paint/QH cross.


----------



## tanya

This is our new girl Dakota when we first brought her home. I dont know what the tobiano, sabino,ect is I know its a pattern, but dont know what she is. Any ideas on what she would be?? I cant wait for summer she is looking a bit dirty now that winter is here.

Dakota


----------



## Country Woman

Really nice Paint Tanya


----------



## xxnoreinsxx

Here's my mom's paint mare, Sonny's Miz Sensation (Zoey)
She has one blue eye too.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

My new horse, Spirit!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Here is Casey!! She is an Arab Paint cross.


----------



## aggiegirl14




----------



## barrel95

my solid black paint "Babies Black Rose"


----------



## OuttatheBlue

This has to be my favorite thread here! I loved all the pictures of your guys colorful paints 

My boy is mostly paint/pinto (double registered), but he does have some QH a little ways back there (Hancock so he is very sturdily built ) He is a gray paint.

Here is what he looked like when he was younger (the picture on his papers, so I'm not sure exactly how old)









But this is him now.









I'm in love with his blue eyes!









And sometimes it's fun having a white horse









Sorry for the big photos, I DID resize them on Photobucket, I think it's just taking a little bit to change?


----------



## Country Woman

OuttatheBlue said:


> This has to be my favorite thread here! I loved all the pictures of your guys colorful paints
> 
> My boy is mostly paint/pinto (double registered), but he does have some QH a little ways back there (Hancock so he is very sturdily built ) He is a gray paint.
> 
> Here is what he looked like when he was younger (the picture on his papers, so I'm not sure exactly how old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with his blue eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes it's fun having a white horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the big photos, I DID resize them on Photobucket, I think it's just taking a little bit to change?


What a beautiful horse 
I have never seen a gray Paint before


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Country Woman said:


> What a beautiful horse
> I have never seen a gray Paint before


Thank you! I hadn't either until I met him.


----------



## Kawonu

Eventually I'll be posting pictures of April and he little brother.


----------



## Alekazam

I love this thread!  Just had to jump in and post pics of my two guys....
Rafferty is my APHA coming 2 year old colt, Buckskin Tovero w one blue eye, one brown.
Legend is my APHA 6 year old gelding, Sorrel Tobiano. I love Paints! Not only are they beautiful, but so versatile and smart!


----------



## Country Woman

I love all these Paints
If I can't have an Arab, then i would have a Paint


----------



## myhorsesonador

He's not exactly mine, but he belongs to my cousin. This is Stormy he is a 4 y/o gelding. His reg. name is Storms Racer ( I think this is funny, because he is WP bred.) Just a warning to every one, my cousin keeps her animals supper fat. All of her dogs could rool down a hill! So please no comment on his belly. :lol:

the last pic is of him as a baby


----------



## Country Woman

Here is some pictures of my friends Paint pony before he was 
sold


----------



## csimkunas6

Here are some more photos of Rodeo....2 years old in 2months!


----------



## Dark Intentions

I don't own him anymore, but I thought I'd share some pictures of my old horse before I gave him away. He's almost 29 years old.:O
















































^^^This was taken five minutes before he left for his new home, so it's out last picture of us together.<3


----------



## Pyrros

I always love a chance to show off my ponies! :3

MissMare/Marebear/Yellow Land Whale (supposedly APHA reg 'breeding stock' paint, but I get so tired of explaining a 'solid' paint to non-horsey people that I usually just refer to her as a Quarter Horse)
(playing with my border collie mix, rook.)

















Midas, 9 month old APHA colt (Both parents are registered, I just haven't sent in his papers yet.) I don't have any more good recent pictures of him, as he's going through a bit of an 'ugly' awkward stage. xD










Mister-Pony (MissMare's accomplice), 10-11 year old mutt-pony gelding. Not sure if he counts since he's a 'random pinto mutt pony', but he's so adorable I figured I'd toss him in too:









And Midas's full brother, who is a coming 3 year old gelding -2 in the picture-, he's not mine though. (And a bit of a super-crazy)


----------



## Country Woman

all very nice photos


----------



## CelesteG

*Finn, almost two year old bay paint colt*

This is my little guy, almost two, raised him since he was two months old and now I'm just legging him up. I've been on him a few times. He's the love of my life


----------



## Puddintat

This is my pony, Dancer. (Well really a horse but I call him my pony)


----------



## Puddintat

Chili looks like he is wearing eyeliner!:grin:


----------



## Country Woman

this is my friends horse Lamar a black and white pinto pony


----------



## Thyme

I love seeing all these paints!
This is my Rem, I have had him since he was born. He was a surprise! I got his mom as a 4yr old for my 12th birthday out of some ladies backyard, then we had a vet out because she had gotten fat and we asked about diet plans. . .he looked her over and she was pregnant! Rem is my baby, we have some realy rocky parts in our story but he is no longer defensive/aggressive and instead allows communication with his rider! We are learning together thanks to an awesome trainer.


----------



## Country Woman

I really like Rems coloring


----------



## sommsama09

Hes not mine, but he is out of (Dam) Jess  

Sire is the piebald overo - paint

and Dam is chestnut < the horse in my profile pic  - shes qh

Ollie is the bay (progeny of the above)


----------

